# Hilfe bei Rahmengröße >> GT Zaskar <<



## Kater_Karlo (9. August 2006)

Hi,
Ich würd gern ein *GT Zaskar in Größe L* erwerben und wollte euch fragen wie groß ist der Rahmen der Größe L und geht sich das aus bei Größe *174cm & Schrittlänge 81,5cm*?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe & Ratschläge

LG
KK


----------



## cyclery.de (9. August 2006)

Hallo,
um welchen Jahrgang handelt es sich denn? Kann dir hier mal die gemessenen MaÃe des 2006er Modells in "L" geben:
Oberrohr (Mitte â Mitte) = 597mm
Sitzrohr (Mitte â Oberkante) = 508mm
Sitzrohr (Mitte â Mitte) = 447mm
Kettenstreben = 423mm
Steuerrohr = 130mm

Wobei ich dir bei 1,74 doch definitiv eine "M" empfehlen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kater_Karlo (9. August 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> um welchen Jahrgang handelt es sich denn? Kann dir hier mal die gemessenen Maße des 2006er Modells in "L" geben:
> Oberrohr (Mitte  Mitte) = 597mm
> Sitzrohr (Mitte  Oberkante) = 508mm
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Habe leider nur ein Bild auf alle Fälle vor 2002.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. August 2006)

Also laut deiner Abbildung ist der Rahmen definitiv kleiner als das aktuelle Modell in "L".
Aber am besten ist halt immernoch eine Probefahrt. Ansonsten kannst du dir ja vom Verkäufer den Rahmen ausmessen lassen und mit bisherigen Bikes von dir vergleichen...


----------



## GT-Man (10. August 2006)

Kater_Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Antwort. Habe leider nur ein Bild auf alle Fälle vor 2002.



Ist ein 2000er Zaskar LE in "M". Also genau richtig für Dich.


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. August 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein 2000er Zaskar LE in "M". Also genau richtig für Dich.



genau...m passt...sofort kaufen...

joe


----------



## andy1 (25. August 2006)

Hmmm, gibts da nix dazwischen ? 

Die eine Rahmenhöhe (Sattelrohrlänge bis oben) ist ca. 47cm und die andere fast 53cm.
und 53,5 zu 57 cm Oberrohrlänge..........

ist das 16 und 18" in GT-Größenangabe (in 1992) ?


----------



## Kint (26. August 2006)

hach herrlich... mal einen klassiker auf 

www.mtb-kataloge.de

hinweisen zu dürfen...  
aber zu deiner frage: nein, gabs nicht. zaskar gabs von 14.5 - 20,0 und zwar in 14,5 - 16 - 18 - 19 - 20

und ausgerechnet ergeben sich aus "fast 53" - "ca 47" ungefähre 5,08 cm = 2 zoll... wobei wie ja schon erwähnt die rahmengröße bei gt mitte/mitte angegeben wird, also bei diesem messen nach gt maß durch 2,54 die exakte rahmengröße rauskommt.

wobei die angegeben oberrohrmaße auch hinkommen. original sagt gt 545 und 575mm 

nochmal hier: seite 5 findest du mehr maße:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/TechShop92.pdf

ich identifiziere die größeren größen (ab 18") an dem abstand zwischen oberrohr und unterrohr am steurrohr. ist ziemlich eindeutig. 
beim 19" zasi sind oberrohr und unterrohr am steuerrohr kaum berrührend geschweisst. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2869776&postcount=2157

aber den fred kennst ja, hast da ja selbstr schon geschrieben...

und welches du hergibst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich würde beide behalten. das kleine als mtb, das große mit slicks für die stadt...


----------



## andy1 (26. August 2006)

Tja, hab zwar alle PDF´s schon seit ewigen Zeiten auf meiner Festplatte und in fast jede reingeschaut... eben nur nicht in die Richtige! 
Danke schonmal !




			
				Kint schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> und welches du hergibst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich würde beide behalten. das kleine als mtb, das große mit slicks für die stadt...



da besteht wirklich die Gefahr des "allesbehaltenwollens" auch wenn die Geldbörse etwas Linderung gebrauchen könnte


----------

